# Cleaning a canister filter



## J_R_W (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a fluval 305 on a 58 gallon. How often do you get into a filter and clean it? I just cleaned mine after about 2 months. I don't think it needed it and it stirred debris up upon restart. I know I have seen recommendations for monthly. I think I would rather just leave it alone. I have fiber sponge filters along with the bio-media. No carbon or anything that would need to be replaced.


----------



## J_R_W (Jun 22, 2014)

I do weekly 35-40% water changes and have good parameters.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I go by when the water flow coming out of the filter starts to slow. Three months max. In mine the debris comes from the tubing (not the filter). So if that bothers you...flush out the intake/return tubing when you clean your filter. I do that rarely...the filter clears up the water again very quickly.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in the leave it alone camp myself. I do my 405's 3 times a year, and I am hoping to do my 2262 and fx6 no more than twice a year, so far only done them once, but the 1st year isn't up yet. Right now its looking like I can go at least 6 months between cleaning them. That may change as the fish get bigger..


----------



## J_R_W (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks, that makes sense. I did think flow might have been reduced a little and seems stronger after. I always forget to clear the initial hose discharge somewhere outside of the tank. I just want to take care of the most important organism, that bacteria colony.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

skurj said:


> I'm in the leave it alone camp myself. I do my 405's 3 times a year, and I am hoping to do my 2262 and fx6 no more than twice a year, so far only done them once, but the 1st year isn't up yet. Right now its looking like I can go at least 6 months between cleaning them. That may change as the fish get bigger..


There are very different ways/perspectives in the hobby.
I'm into removal. Clean your filters with every water change!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> Postby DJRansome » Sat Jan 10, 2015 12:51 pm
> I go by when the water flow coming out of the filter starts to slow. Three months max.


I agree with DJ and do pretty much the same. Usually every 2-3 months on my canisters. I feel if you do it too often when it is not actually needed yet then you run the risk of disturbing the beneficial bacteria colony. So I usually do it when the flow from my spraybars is noticeably weaker, or every 2 months or so, whichever comes first.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

FX5, monthly, XP2 bi-weekly.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I have a Fluval 206 and 306 on my 55 gallon (upgrading this weekend, but that's another thread). I replace filter floss every week at water changes in both. And bi-weekly, I'll take one of them and put the canister in the sink, still filled with tank water, and quickly rinse my media inside the canister with tank water only. I replace/refill media maybe once a month, typically just refilling as my ceramic rings degrade. I don't think I've replaced the foam in either canister in over a year, I just keep rinsing it in tank water if it's really gunked up.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I usually just backwashed my Eheim monthly, and only checked to clean it only if the flow becomes slow.


----------



## vibrantfinish (Dec 6, 2014)

just cleaned out my cascade 1000 filter after 4/5 months, it was definitely due for a cleaning. next cleaning will be in 3 months. i do biweekly 10% water changes in the tank.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been using the legs from my wifes' old pantyhose on the filter intakes of my canisters for over two years now, this seems to stop most of the suspended matter from accumulating inside the canister, which in turn prolongs the life and cleaning period of filtration media. I can extend the time between cleans up to 8-9 months without any adverse effects on filtration and bacteria, hope this helps and would be interested to hear if anyone else uses this method.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I actually want the suspended matter inside the canister to get it out of the tank. I'd rather clean the canister than vacuum debris.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Any waste in your canister is waste in your tank water. I clean my canister every 3-4 wks.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

I understand what you are saying, the debris collects on the pantyhose and i just take it out and clean when required, any that remains in the tank is syphoned out during water changes which i do weekly at 50% each time. I use rainwater from my RW tank and add soft water minerals, never had any problems with water quality and fish breed on a regular basis. At the moment keeping Geophargus BrachyBranchus. Geo. Orange Head Tapajos, Santoperca Leucosticta, Santoperca Steindachneri, Thoricthys Elliotti, all are spawning every two weeks, so i guess it works for me.


----------

